# Colorado Flyfishing



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I leave Monday morning at 4:00 am for Colorado.

A bitter sweet trip... my first boss called and asked me to take him to Colorado for what he believes is his last flyfishing experience. He is 87 and a perfectionist about everything.
I called him the other day to make certain he was taking all his gear, as he has a the finest of everything and turns his head and spits when he sees my stuff.

Anyhow he said he was not taking any fly fishing gear as he had forgotten how to tye all the knots. After much discussion, he reluctantly agreed to pack his gear... 

You guys wish me luck... will post pics. 

NOT catching fish isn't an option!!!


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

You're a good guy for sharing your time, guy obviously cares for you. Fish or not, I'll bet this is an important trip for everyone. All the best-


----------



## jcsimmons (Feb 15, 2017)

What part of Colorado? Just got back from a week long fishing trip. Glenwood Springs was great. Caught tons of fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

We will be on the roaring fork and frying pan...

Will hit the toilet bowl

And my newly discovered hole after 30 years there... grizzly lake.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Man, I love fishing the frying pan.

I wish you both tight lines!


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

If you're in keystone silverthorne Dillon area go to cutthroat outfitters good people will good advice and selection of gear. And they have good guides. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I am jealous. I'd like to learn a lot more about Colorado, Wyoming and even Montana. I am retired and every year I swelter down here, either in So. Texas, or Veracruz. Take your pick....the heat and humidity are unbearable in both places.

I also keep swearing that _"next year,"_ I'm going to pack up my trout gear and head for these areas and get away from it all....probably for as much of July and August as I can.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

All I can tell you is ... IF YOU START... the Colorado summertime fishing ... different locations and rivers, you will not be able to stop. 

This am is 50 degrees and dry... today we venture into a spot I discovered and catch fish ... I hope.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

26 trout in two hours today... he wants to go back tomorrow.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Nice job! Do you (or anyone) find a use for a sinking line in waters such as you showed in your photos?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Just found your old thread. Awesome to see. What a lucky man your old boss is to be 87 and so fit and nimble as to amble down those rocks! 
Where on the Fork did you fish? Ever tried the Burry access?


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

I took him to Grizzly Reservoir, East on 82 out of Aspen. It's a six mile jaunt off road by 4x4 to get there. He didn't much like negotiating the rocks ... but I didn't want him in the river with the water up. 

We had a good time regardless.

He is one of the most fit individuals I know, notwithstanding his age.
He had no health insurance ... so he self helped and took up walking / running and diligently adhered to it.

LOL ... he complains when he goes to his doctor... " Can't you find something wrong with me?"


----------

